# OK about anti-psychotics



## Guest (Feb 4, 2005)

The truth about anti-psychotics....

I fyou are like me, nervous, oversensitive, hypocontriact, who does a lot of DR and dissociation, and is depressed, and DP'ed, does antipsychotics help in other way than sleep? :shock:

Did antipsychotics eased the symptoms of dp and dr to the point that some feel better and theirselves and they are more able to work and concentrate and enjoy life?

Does antipsychotics esae the fear of going mad?

Please somebody tell me what is going on with antipsychotics.

(NO ANTI-MEDS HERE)

I just want to know if it can help anxiety, dp, dr, like better than benzos.

P.s. I don't have hallucinations, and not really delusions, I just feel horribly not me and feel in another planet and you know me!

C xxx


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I am somewhat like you. I will admit that antipsychotics may eliminate some obsessions and compulsions and the fear of going mad. But, on the other hand, they make you not care about anything. I honestly felt like I had a lobotomy after taking them. Didn't experience any emotion at all. They made my DR a lot worse too.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't believe that antipsychotics would make every person numb and not to care about anything, gimpy. My assumption is based on my personal experience of two antipsychotics, perphenazine and olanzapine (Zyprexa). I was prescribed antipsycs bc of an acute psychosis in my past, and although all of my psychotic symptoms ceased, the med (neither of those two) didn't make me emotionally numb at all. However, I'm aware that everyone is different and our responses to meds are always unique.

You may try an antipsychotic med if you'd like to, Cynthia. If it will help you, it would be great.  But if you decide to try antipsychotics, please be sure not to accept any old drug, like perphenazine. They may have more side effects than the newer ones, which I believe are probably safer too. Good luck, my friend - I hope the sun would shine to you again and the dark clouds would move away... *hope I didn't sound too poetic trying to say something positive*


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

OK, maybe I am in a bad bad bad mood, (true)

but In wonder if someone got helped by let's say _Seroquel._

I heard that many people got helped by Seroquel for anxiety or depression. Just at doses like 50 mg.

So my question is.... doesn't it worth the risk when you feel like shit? TD is it common? What is the chances to have it someday? I don't want uncontrolable movements until 80 years old, because if it doesn't cure dp AND I feel like this, this will be pure hell!

I plan Anafranil first.... but if it doesn't work, better try that than having suicial thoughts :?

SORRY for the post, I am in a big panic.

C  xxx


----------

